# I could tell it was in the "cards"!!



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Made redundant today. At 1754. Didn't really bother me too much but I could tell it bothered my boss. She had brought me here for several projects and then s....h....i....t.... happened. 

Surprisingly, I wasn't bothered too much. Thought for several weeks it would happen - watching the stuff as I do.

Said I would stay a month - "just in case" a project would come thru and to do some "piddlin'"work we were starting.

BUT, by 2257 - less than 5 hours after being made "redundant" (funny word I had never heard until I came to Dubai) - I have another job!!! Yes, at home and not here - though my boss gave me the "when we get more contracts we want you RIGHT BACK OVER HERE" line (though I really thinks she means it. I felt very sorry for her when she "gave me the news". I think she was more distressed than I was!!)

Of course, they don't know, with the weekend and all - that I will want to leave ASAP instead of in a month. Though my boss will get a nice SMS from me in the AM.

Who knows - might be back in the future - but it was fun while it lasted!! LOL!!


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Let me be the first to say, good luck then!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Nickel said:


> Made redundant today.


Well, a combination Bad Luck  and Well Done  message all in one!! That's called a roller-coaster of a five hours. Were you looking to go back to the States? 

And where do you get good bosses like that?? Is she available to come out and work for my telco company here in Australia?

And, if I may ask, what line of work are you in (or were in until yesterday)?

At least you'll be closer to the Cards. Still can't believe they lost.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new job. I'd be so tempted to SMS back "So long and thanks for all the fish" but I think it'll be something normal. Your boss sounded OK, but circumstances force things to happen.

Good luck in life 



Contemplator said:


> Well, a combination Bad Luck  and Well Done  message all in one!! That's called a roller-coaster of a five hours. Were you looking to go back to the States?
> 
> And where do you get good bosses like that?? Is she available to come out and work for my telco company here in Australia?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

nickel,I'm sorry to hear that. I hope everything will be ok for you in the future. good luck my friend.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> Well, a combination Bad Luck  and Well Done  message all in one!! That's called a roller-coaster of a five hours. Were you looking to go back to the States?
> 
> And where do you get good bosses like that?? Is she available to come out and work for my telco company here in Australia?
> 
> ...


Yup, those Cardinals really gave the Steelers a run for their money!

No, wasn't necessarily looking to go back to the States. In fact, when I first came home last night, I sent out maybe 10 CV's. But then thought about looking at home in the States. 

And POOF!! There was a job, and with 2 phone calls, I got the job. Helps that they know me and they were my employer before I came here!! 

Oh, I am a nurse but here I was doing healthcare business development.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

patience said:


> Let me be the first to say, good luck then!


Thanks!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> nickel,I'm sorry to hear that. I hope everything will be ok for you in the future. good luck my friend.


Hey, back to the snow in South Dakota!! Pine trees and driving my own SUV!! LOL!!

But the packing - crap!! I came with the max luggage allowed and I KNOW I bought stuff here that I want to take back home!! LOL!! This might mean I will have to be creative!!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Best of luck in your new ventures!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201BC.gif


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201BC.gif


Thank you for gif!!

Yup, the new job was sealed with a "virtual handshake" last night (talked to them on the phone). I start work as soon as I land home!! Yippee!!

It was fun while it lasted. Now, today - out to take pictures of things I didn't for the last 5.5 months!!! LOL!! And cleaning, packing, trying to figure out what to do with some of the stuff I JUST BOUGHT for my apartment here - microwave, coffee maker, etc. Oh, well!!

But I am excited to go home - snow, skiing, drinking without going out!! ROTFL!!!

Again, thanks!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Another one bites the dust sorry to hear it. I hope you don't miss Dubai too much when you get back home. Hope you still keep an eye on the forum


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have a great trip back home - keep in touch ( know I have just worked out where I knew you from....LOL)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

best of lucks in your new job  congratulations


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're leaving so soo, enjoy life back in the old cold country, it was a pleasure meeting you.

Top bird.

X


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I promise to keep reading the forum when I am back home. Actually, getting really excited to go. Just finished talking to girls at work from home (my "new" job is really my "old" job I had before coming here so I know everyone). They are so dang excited to have me back.

I can't wait to leave though lots of stuff to do - and drink!!! LOL!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

It was very nice meeting you (and you helped tremendously!!) Will miss you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nickel said:


> It was very nice meeting you (and you helped tremendously!!) Will miss you.


Shucks (as they say over the pond) 

Look forward to Monday.

X


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Shucks (as they say over the pond)
> 
> Look forward to Monday.
> 
> X


Don't you friggin' forget, either, or I will hunt you down in Ajman!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Don't you friggin' forget, either, or I will hunt you down in Ajman!!!


Well, I should give you something to remember our, shall we say, hospitality....


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Should I be scared???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends. have you any KY?


----------

